# Princess Sarah's Pride and Joy - My Face Paint



## princess sarah (Nov 17, 2011)

My makeup is my pride and joy and I finally decided that I would share it with you all... seeings I love looking at all the pics of your vanitys, set ups and cases.

  	I have a little table that i picked up from Ikea and a chair. I have my every day things I use in my top desk draw like my foundations, powders, MSF, lip sticks, primers and all of my shadows are in my train case that sits under neath my table. I also picked up 3 pink buckets that I used to store eyeliners, shadesticks etc and the other is used to store my dazzleglasses and the other is for my makeup rubbish. I have a little vanity mirror that also has few little cotton pads for easy reaching.

  	And my pride and joy of my whole collection sits in the prime position.. My Brush Collection. I purchased a large vase from Ikea and then the black and silver diamonds from Ebay. I had them all over the tables at my wedding so its nice that I also have them on my makeup table to remind me of the wonderful day.

  	Enjoy



​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## sunshine rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Aw your set-up looks lovely It's so cheerful!


----------

